
LocalStack: A local AWS cloud stack. Develop and test your cloud apps offline - lobstar
https://github.com/localstack/localstack
======
unixhero
Are these re-implementations?

Or does Amazon offer the source code for these services?

Not meant as a critical question, I don't understand the origins of this
repository and really how it can be.

~~~
ghughes
From the readme:

> LocalStack builds on existing best-of-breed mocking/testing tools, most
> notably kinesalite/dynalite and moto.

Kinesalite and Dynalite are LevelDB-based reimplementations of Kinesis and
DynamoDB, and Moto is a mocking library for many AWS services including S3,
EC2, etc.

~~~
unixhero
Thanks. Okay then, I guess.

I did read it, but I've never heard of a "mocking tool". This is new ground
for me.

